# Wawa Ont. Trip 2010



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Hard to top last years trip with the 46" pike.........but we tried ! 

30" walleye (big for canada but skinny by erie standards)

My son got his biggest fish in his 14 years with a 37.5" northern on our last day of fishing.

Also a nice 3 1/2 lb bronzeback & a bunch of smaller ones and our usual limit of pike from our roadtrip to the "secret" pike lake.

A couple pix of last year's pike before & after on the wall in the lodge. 

Great trip this year & hope for a repeat in August.

Tom & Drew 

(Fish_Heads)


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

My son's biggest fish to date..........


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

nice fish!


i have that cooler!!!!


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Last years pike made it back & is on the wall at the lodge........


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Smallie ! Drew's biggest to date !!


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Great trip in late June/July...........Ready for the guy trip in August !!


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Oh yes beyond pumped now! We arrive there Aug 7th and can't wait. Nothing like fresh pics from the place you are going to help with the excitement. Very nice fish, we hope to add to this post sooooon


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

graet pics awesome fish


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

where were you fishing at? my wife owns 39.9aceres from 17 to lake superior next to bridget lake ,lake superior provincal park. we are about 6mi from wawa


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

wajski said:


> where were you fishing at? my wife owns 39.9aceres from 17 to lake superior next to bridget lake ,lake superior provincal park. we are about 6mi from wawa


Whitefish / Manitowik lakes......About 1/2 hour east outside of Wawa off 101.

Stayed here for the past 9 years :

http://www.whitefishlodge.net/whitefishlodge/home/default.asp


----------



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

What are the conditions like in August? We only have time in the middle of the month and the last time we were up to the French River/Lake Nippissing area it was super hot. I see that Wawa isn't much farther North, but it does have that big old cold lake just to the West. 
Do you target anything specific in August?

Appreciate any info,

WPM


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

WPM said:


> What are the conditions like in August? We only have time in the middle of the month and the last time we were up to the French River/Lake Nippissing area it was super hot. I see that Wawa isn't much farther North, but it does have that big old cold lake just to the West.
> Do you target anything specific in August?
> 
> Appreciate any info,
> ...



You'll get a day or 2 near 80* during a average August trip. one year it was 80* on Sunday & my son was swimming, a front came thru Tuesday with 3 solid days of wind & cold rain & the temp was in the low-mid 40's for highs ! We ran the pellet stove in the cabin nonstop for 3 days & it was still cold.

As for target fish.........Walleye, Smallmouth & jumbo Perch every day, & a day of Pike fishing up at the logging road lake are on the August trip list. We also catch a few decent Pike by accident while we're trolling for Walleyes.

Just being out of cell phone range for a week is a treat in itself.

If I could only get my wife a 3rd job, I'd stay up there all summer !


----------



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

Fish_Heads said:


> You'll get a day or 2 near 80* during a average August trip. one year it was 80* on Sunday & my son was swimming, a front came thru Tuesday with 3 solid days of wind & cold rain & the temp was in the low-mid 40's for highs ! We ran the pellet stove in the cabin nonstop for 3 days & it was still cold.
> 
> As for target fish.........Walleye, Smallmouth & jumbo Perch every day, & a day of Pike fishing up at the logging road lake are on the August trip list. We also catch a few decent Pike by accident while we're trolling for Walleyes.
> 
> ...


Sounds great! I'll take cold over hot anyday!
Think I'll give the camp a call.

WPM


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

WPM said:


> Sounds great! I'll take cold over hot anyday!
> Think I'll give the camp a call.
> 
> WPM


If you call, use his cell # 920 445 1661 & you won't get charged intl rates.

Tell Todd that you heard about it from Tom & Drew.

He'll know who you mean.

Fish On !

T & D


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I see that you have what I assume is your family with you, that is outstanding. How did the bugs treat you this time of year in that area? I've been looking to a good drive in camp to take some kids/grand kids and, of course, they would prefer the warmer June-July months for swimming and such. Everywhere I've been this time of year the black flies and mosquitoes are murderous. How were they this time. How does this place rate for families?


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

PapawSmith said:


> I see that you have what I assume is your family with you, that is outstanding. How did the bugs treat you this time of year in that area? I've been looking to a good drive in camp to take some kids/grand kids and, of course, they would prefer the warmer June-July months for swimming and such. Everywhere I've been this time of year the black flies and mosquitoes are murderous. How were they this time. How does this place rate for families?


 Only used bug spray once in 2 weeks we were there earlier this year. They only had about 20" total snow there last winter (rare for the area) , so water is down & mosquito's & flies are too with the lack of spring runoff. 

June & July are the best family times there, as the groups of bear hunters arrive with the bear season mid August. They're a great group of guys, just a bit crude for family standards !


----------

